# Schrittkette



## firefly (19 März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
 wie funktioniert eine Schrittkette und wie programmiert man so etwas 
 
Ich bitte vorab schon einmal um Entschuldigung, aber ich wurde ins kalte Wasser geworfen und soll jetzt schwimmen können.
Habe von Step7 und SPS keinen Schimmer von einem Schatten von einer Ahnung.
Versuche mir das gerade selbst beizubringen.

Habe Step7 V5.4 und PLC-Sim zur Verfügung.

Also nochmal Sorry an alle, die meine Frage zu einfach finden, aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter und die Online-Hilfe taucht auch nicht(oder ich bin zu blöd zum suchen).

Im Voraus schon mal Danke


----------



## zotos (19 März 2007)

Hier mal eine kleine Hilfe:

Suchfunktion (Forum) nutzen nach folgenden Begriffen:
  Schrittkette
  Sprungleiste
  Graph7

und Buch kaufen ;o)


Also der Begriff "Schrittkette" wird für Verschiedene Programierweisen benutzt.

Eine Schrittkette besteht erstmal aus zwei Elementen: Schritt und Weiterschaltbedinung 
für diese zwei Begriffe gibt es wiederum viele Begriffe Schritt=Aktion, Weiterschaltbedingung=Transition, usw.

Die Schrittkette ermöglicht es das man Aktionen in einer Abfolge laufen lassen kann.

Das mit dem Buch ist mein ernst das kann man nicht in einem Thread m Forum gerade mal so von 0 auf 100 erklären da zu müsste man ein Buch (bzw. ein Kapitel) schreiben. Das haben z.B. der Herr Wellenreuther und der Herr Zastrow getan und denen ihr Buch kann ich Dir empfehlen.

Musst Du mit bestehenden Schrittketten arbeiten oder darfst Du ganz neu anfangen?


----------



## plc_tippser (19 März 2007)

Was soll denn programmiert werden, bitte? 

pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

firefly schrieb:


> Habe Step7 V5.4 und PLC-Sim zur Verfügung.
> 
> Im Voraus schon mal Danke



Graph 7 ist im Step7 nicht vorhanden, dass musst du extra kaufen, oder dir S7 Professional anschaffen.

Ansonsten: Siehe Beitrag von Zotos, da ist alles gesagt !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Was soll denn programmiert werden, bitte?
> 
> pt



Ein "indenArschmachmaschinchen".


----------



## Stromer (19 März 2007)

Ich versuche Dir auch mal zu helfen, aber fange erst mal langsam an.

Was ein Merker ist denke ich dass du das weist, sonst brauchst du nicht weiterlesen.
Merker kann man setzen und rücksetzen, das müsste weiterhin bekannt sein.

Eine Schrittkette mit Merkern aufgebaut funktioniert zB. folgendermaßen:

Ein Schritt (Merker) ist immer gesetzt, sonst geht es nicht. Aber nehmen wir mal an der erste Merker, den wir Nullschritt nennen ist gesetzt.

Soll jetzt zB. ein Programm erstellt werden das mit einem Tasterdruck einen Ausgang einschaltet und mit dem selben Taster auf Druck wieder ausschaltet, so macht man das folgendermaßen.
(Ich schreibe das jetzt Herstellerunabhängig, mal nur zum Verständnis)

(Schaue ob Nullschritt gesetzt ist
Und ob Taster gedrückt
Dann setze den Schritt 1)
Schritt 1 setzt jetzt Schritt 0 zurück, was ja erst im nächsten Zyklus passiert.

(Schaue ob Schritt 1 gesetzt ist
Und ob Taster losgelassen
Dann setze Schritt 2)
Schritt 2 setzt Schritt 1 zurück

((ERklärung: Wenn jetzt wieder der Taster gedrückt würde, kann Schritt eins nicht mehr kommen, da Schritt 0 nicht mehr gesetzt ist. Die beiden Merker des ersten und zweiten Schritt werden mit einer Oderverknüfung auf den Ausgang geschaltet ))

Nächster Schritt:

(Schaue ob Schritt 2 gesetzt ist
Und ob Taster gedrückt ist
dann setze Schritt 3)
Schritt 3 setzt Schritt 2 zurück.

((Erklärung: Der Taster kann jetzt erst Schritt 3 setzen, da erst jetzt Schritt 2 aktiv war.Ausgang ist jetzt wieder aus, da nicht im Oderglied abgefragt.))

(Schaue ob Schritt 3 gesetzt ist
Und ob der Taster losgelassen ist
dann setze Schritt 0)
Schritt 0 setzt jetzt Schritt 3 zurück.

Du siehtst es ist eine Kette, die endlos ist. Das war aber jetzt ein ganz einfaches Programmchen, ohne Verzweigungen usw.

Das einzige Problem das es jetzt noch gibt, ist dass ja beim erstenmal wenn wir die SPS starten, Schritt 0 ja 0 ist, der müsste aber 1 sein.

Nun überlegst du Dir mal ein kleines Programm, das beim Einschalten nur einen Zyklus lang einen Impuls liefert. Also ein Merker einen Zyklus lang 1 ist und dann immer 0 bleibt.
Mit diesem Merker wird dann beim Einschalten Schritt 0 gesetzt.
Ich weis es geht auch anders, aber denk Dir mal das Programm aus, dafür benötigst du nur zwei Merker.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir zum Verständnis etwas helfen.


----------



## Helmut (20 März 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist die beste Erklärung für eine Schrittkette, die ich bisher gefunden habe. Hab diese auch schon öfters mal weitergegeben ist ja "für lau".

Wurde erstellt für S7-200 ist aber eine Klasse Beschreibung und auch auf andere Systeme umsetzbar.

hoffe das hilft.

gruss

Helmut


----------



## Helmut (20 März 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist die beste Erklärung für eine Schrittkette, die ich bisher gefunden habe. Hab diese auch schon öfters mal weitergegeben ist ja "für lau".

Wurde erstellt für S7-200 ist aber eine Klasse Beschreibung und auch auf andere Systeme umsetzbar.

hoffe das hilft.

gruss

Helmut


----------



## Helmut (20 März 2007)

Sorry,

hier noch die Beschreibung:


----------



## firefly (20 März 2007)

*Danke*

Danke an alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben mir ein paar Tips zu geben,
hätte nicht mit einer so großen Reaktion gerechnet, Ihr seit suuuuper!


----------



## i_sabo (23 April 2014)

Danke Helmut


----------

